#kubuntu-se 2011-07-13
<x_link> Philip5: Finns det några nya Android-lurar planerade just nu?
<Philip5> vet ej
<x_link> Okej
#kubuntu-se 2012-07-10
<virtuald> här var det livat
<virtuald> finns det två netbookvarianter av kde?
<virtuald> den ena kanske är på väg bort då
<virtuald> vilken ska jag ta?
<x_link> virtuald: Ja, du får vara försiktig. Sjukt mycket action i denna kanalen =)
<x_link> virtuald: Jag vet faktiskt inte svaret på din fråga. Kör fortfarande KDE 3 och Kubuntu 8.04
<x_link> virtuald: Philip5 kan dock säkerligen svaret.
<Philip5> nja, jag har inte hållit på något med netbooks
<virtuald> :)
<virtuald> ok
<virtuald> har tillgång till fler än jag behöver
<virtuald> gamla ideapad S10e
<virtuald> med atom n270
<Philip5> aha, har bara gillat idén med netbooks men så när jag använder dem så känner jag mig begränsad av att det är för lite kraft i dem
<virtuald> :)
<virtuald> man får ha några st
<virtuald> jobbigt bara med olika tangentbordslayouter
<virtuald> fysiskt
#kubuntu-se 2013-07-12
<maxjezy> Philip5 slut på semestern?
<Philip5> inte på ledigheten men på västkustbesöket
<maxjezy> aha
<maxjezy> skulle du inte vara borta en vecka?
<Philip5> blev söndag till fredag
<maxjezy> aha
<maxjezy> var det nice väder?
<Philip5> jupp
<Philip5> har bränt mig i solen
<maxjezy> nice
#kubuntu-se 2013-07-13
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har det varit jobbigt att ansvara för kanalen och även maxy-ponken i veckan?!? :P
<Philip5> maxjezy: go midda
<Philip5> g
<maxjezy> Philip5: tjennare!
<Philip5> läget?
<maxjezy> finfint, tog en riktig sovmorgon jag och dottern idag, vaknade kl 12 :)
<Philip5> skönt
<maxjezy> själv?
<Philip5> bara bra, fortfarande svider det lite i skinnet av solbränna. sitter nu och flashar om min mobil med ny rom
<maxjezy> har du fått din platta?
<Philip5> har inte beställt än
<maxjezy> aha
<maxjezy> då kanske tjejen beställer en innan dig
<maxjezy> hon vill ha med 3G
<Philip5> vill först göra semestern och se hur mycket som går åt
<maxjezy> vet du någon bra?
<maxjezy> semester är nice
<maxjezy> verkar inte bli någon här i år
<Philip5> beror helt på vad man vill lägga på en platta. skulle köpa nexus 10 om pengar inte spelade roll
<maxjezy> pengar spelar lite roll, hon ska bara ha den till jobbet för att se på facebook med typ
<maxjezy> nexus känns lite för dyrt
<Philip5> jag ska nog köpa en billig kina-platta
<Philip5> men då har man ju ingen support
<maxjezy> finns en på teknikmagasinet för 600 jag funderar på
<maxjezy> http://www.teknikmagasinet.se/
<maxjezy> http://www.teknikmagasinet.se/db.pl?template_file=product.html&artnr=650081
<Philip5> har jag ingen koll på
<maxjezy> fast den har ju inte 3g
<maxjezy> och helt värdelös upplösning och allt annat
<Philip5> jag ska inte köpa någon med 3g utan bara använda wifi
<maxjezy> ok
<Philip5> jag kommer nog köpa någon härifrån http://www.tabletkungen.se/4-android-tablet-10-tum
<Philip5> men då är de utan support
<maxjezy> ugt cube verkar nice
<Philip5> kommer välja en som jag kan flasha om rom på
<Philip5> jo
<maxjezy> satt och titta på den igår
<maxjezy> bra upplösning för priset
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> men så vill jag köpa en mellanformatskamera med bakstycke för gammal hederlig film man framkallar också
<Philip5> får se hur jag prioriterar och hur det ser ut i semesterkassan
<Philip5> köpa en begagnad sådan här men inte D-modellen http://www.mamiyaleaf.com/legacy_RZ80.asp
<Philip5> bara pro II
<Philip5> billigast är de att importera från japan då för de verkar ha flest där
<maxjezy> här var det stilla
<maxjezy> det har inte sagts ett knyst på typ en vecka
<Philip5> så är det när katten är borta
<maxjezy> ja
<maxjezy> fast inga råttor på bordet
<Philip5> för de törs inte vara på bordet för de vet inte vilka fällor jag lagt ut
<maxjezy> har du haft kameran med dig på äventyr då?
<maxjezy> http://www.thomann.de/se/millenium_ms2005_mic_stand.htm
<maxjezy> funderar på att skaffa ett par såna stativ
<Philip5> vad ska du ha det till?
<maxjezy> fästa ficklampor 
<maxjezy> men de går ju ha till mycket
<maxjezy> thomann har ju mycket grejer, tror det blir beställning därifrån
#kubuntu-se 2013-07-14
<Philip5> maxjezy: är du sjuk som är uppe så här tidigt??
#kubuntu-se 2014-07-07
<Philip5> Flygisoft: klarar du dig utan mig till på söndag nu då? det är du och x_link_ som håller ställningarna här i kanalen till dess ;)
<Philip5> maxjezy är väl här och härjar ibland också ;)
#kubuntu-se 2014-07-11
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har det varit jobbigt? :)
#kubuntu-se 2014-07-12
<maxjezy> Philip5 äru hemma nu från semestern?
<Philip5> jojomen
#kubuntu-se 2014-07-13
<maxjezy> Philip5, joinade du precis eller var det fel på nätet så det blev en nät-splitt?
<maxjezy> jag hade problem med orwell nätet.
<Philip5> gjorde en reboot
<Philip5> körde lite updates
<maxjezy> okej
<maxjezy> skönt att vara hemma från semestern nu?
<Philip5> både och
<maxjezy> Flygisoft, du har väl hunnit bekanta dig med kameran riktigt bra nu i helgen och även hunnit ta ett par riktigt fina bilder?
#kubuntu-se 2015-07-10
<Flygisoft> Hej på dig Philip5
<Philip5> Flygisoft: tjena mors
<Philip5> läget i sommarsverige?
<Flygisoft> Jorå det är ju helt okej, kunde varit lite bättre och varmare väder men får väl duga :P
<Flygisoft> Själv då?
<Philip5> nä vädret är ingen höjdare... antingen 30 grader varmt så man nästan smälter och dör eller så regnar det 
<Philip5> annars är det rätt soft
<Flygisoft> Haha jo :P
<Flygisoft> Har du semester nu eller?
<Philip5> jupp
<Philip5> men softar mest
<Philip5> åker iväg på lite dagsgrejer
<Philip5> själv då? semestrar?
<Flygisoft> Jo samma här, jag gör inte mycket nu på dagarna .P
<Philip5> bara rullar tummarna och kastar bullpapper på tjejen?
<Flygisoft> Haha typ :P
<Philip5> och hon gör typ lika mycket eller är hon sur för att du latar dig?
<Flygisoft> Hon jobbar så hon vet inget ;D
<Philip5> och du är bra på att fejka att du varit busy busy busy hela dagen
<Flygisoft> Jojo helt klart
<Flygisoft> Nu första veckan har jag mest varit hos föräldarna i stugan
<Philip5> så man kan säga att den där låten som ace wilder sjunger om busy doing nothing handlar om dig om dagarna?
<Philip5> ja om du är där kanske du inte kan slappa lika mycket
<Flygisoft> Mest varit att slappa tycker jag, speciellt när har varit så dåligt väder till och från
<Flygisoft> när det*
<Philip5> plus att du får maten serverad
<Flygisoft> Jajemen :P
<Philip5> lyxigt
<Flygisoft> Jorå
<Philip5> fotat mycket på senare tid?
<Flygisoft> Har varit ganska lite, fotat mest på pojken och för någon vecka sedan riggat för att fota han och hans kusin
<Flygisoft> Har tänkt dra iväg och försöka fota lite landskap men inte blivit något
<Philip5> har inte heller haft så stort fotosug när det varit så svajigt väder
<Flygisoft> Ne det blir ju lätt så
<Philip5> förra helgen var det ju fina kvällar och jag hade med mig kameran ut bland folk och så men då var det så varmt så jag orkade inte vara så kreativ så det blev inga bilder tagna... :/
<Flygisoft> Men ska försöka göra det någon dag, ta med drönaren också
<Flygisoft> väntar mest på någon kabel nu och dämpning gimbalen så blir nog efter det
<Philip5> vad för kabel?
<Flygisoft> Ah ja kan ju bli så med :P
<Flygisoft> Någon servo kabel till drönaren så jag kan styra vinkeln på kameran
<Philip5> aha, paj eller något extra som du inte haft förrut?
<Flygisoft> Beställde ju en gimbal men kabel man fick med var ju typ 5cm kort
<Flygisoft> Så beställde längre kabel för det, skulle kunna löda en längre kabel men bättre göra det riktigt på en gång
<Philip5> hehe, snålt
<Philip5> jag tänkte jag skulle sätta mig och försöka tälja till ett linslock så det passar att skydda glaset i en lupp jag skaffat
<Flygisoft> Du har inget som passar eller?
<Philip5> köpte 37mm linslock men behöver nog få ner det till 36mm men så små hittade jag inte så jag hoppas det går att trimma ner den med rakblad
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Philip5> kvällspyssel
<Flygisoft> Fredagsmys
<Flygisoft> ;D
<Philip5> fast rätt tråkigt
<Philip5> :D
<Flygisoft> Haha jo
<Philip5> köpte också ett skynke att ha över sig så man ser fokusskivan på en sådan där gammal storformatskamera som man står hukad bakom
<Philip5> det är lite stort så jag tänkte jag skulle klippa av det och sy till det men har inte riktigt orkat ta tag i det heller
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
<Flygisoft> Du får ta och fixa det ikväll också kanske :)
<Philip5> om jag orkar
<Philip5> man blir ju så lat av att inte göra något :D
<Philip5> nu ska jag glo på nyheterna och kolla på det senaste om grekland... typ...
<Flygisoft> Ja eller hur, man orkar inte göra något, är som en ond cirkel
